# Windows 7 Starter Product Key...



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

hi guys...

anyone here can give windows 7 starter product key?...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In the United States, Windows 7 Starter is only available on small notebook PCs (netbooks). If you'd like to purchase Windows 7 it's available @ Newegg.com

Newegg.com - Windows 7


----------

